# Guitarist looking for band (check out last music video)



## skiddypop (Oct 21, 2019)

Hi All,

I have alot of experience playing live, playing with big groups and small. I own a business and understand commitment and good attitude.

Currently play guitar for Michela Sheedy, if you dont know who she is go check her out.

Professional gear, can speak the music language enough to get by (theory wise)

Let me know if anyone is looking for a guitar play. 

Specialize in rock, blues, funk and jazz

regards


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

No baroque music?


----------



## skiddypop (Oct 21, 2019)

player99 said:


> No baroque music?


Little classical here and there. Here more of it from my record player then my guitar


----------



## skiddypop (Oct 21, 2019)

Bump 




see my last project - the solo was improved one take, wasnt suppose to do one then the camera man decided he wanted me too.


----------

